# Zymöl Tyre Preserve



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Does anyone on here use this? Worth the £30?

I love everything else I have tried so far, but not read much on this product. Worth a go?

Also, does anyone use the Zymöl Micro Wipes and Towels? Thoughts?

Thanks,

Russ.


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Does anyone on here use this? Worth the £30?
> 
> I love everything else I have tried so far, but not read much on this product. Worth a go?
> 
> ...


I'm interested in the Tyre Preserve also, so would be keen to hear any feedback that others may have, as for the wipes & towels I've used some of them & found others of better value & quality IMO...:thumb:


----------



## MeganeChick (Apr 9, 2009)

what does it do? is it like a tyre shine dressing?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

MeganeChick said:


> what does it do? is it like a tyre shine dressing?


Yeah, this is it:

http://www.morethanpolish.com/*****_product_details.asp?PrRef=ZW701


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Yeah, this is it:
> 
> http://www.morethanpolish.com/*****_product_details.asp?PrRef=ZW701


swear filter kicking in, linky doesnt work


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

nortonski said:


> swear filter kicking in, linky doesnt work


Boo-hiss:

http://monzacarcare.com/products/?c...id=1534&start=0&search_term=Enter search term


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

Just like PB natural look then? surely?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

TeZ said:


> Just like PB natural look then? surely?


Yeah but, no but:

Ingredients: Contains Shea Butter, Cocoa Butter, Tea Tree Oil and Copaiba Root.


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

nortonski said:


> swear filter kicking in, linky doesnt work


just change the * to the word in the address bar :thumb:

Daniel


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

RussZS said:


> Yeah but, no but:
> 
> Ingredients: Contains Shea Butter, Cocoa Butter, Tea Tree Oil and Copaiba Root.


i use a similar formula hand cream...


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Midlands Detailing said:


> i use a similar formula hand cream...


They did feel baby soft - my tyres will thank me for it I'm sure.

Going over to that Porsche place in the morning


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I've been using it for about 7 years now and bought when it was a lot cheaper! I've tried a few others in between times but keep coming back to it. It provides a deep, natural, satin sheen that doesn't look artificial like some dressings. 

The only negative is the Spritzer bottle - it leaks and is crap! :lol: The bottle may have been changed by now but, if not, just decant into something else like a Dodo Spritzer bottle.

Alan W


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Alan

The Field Glaze comes with a Dodo type spritzer now, so maybe this does too. I'm going to buy some anyway, so I'll let you know.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

ive got some, and yes i do like it. but i only use it on special occasions, or when i feel i need to ttreat the car, its soooo dam expensive :lol:

its good stuff, pretty much identical to autosmart highstyle imo. 

its a shiny dressing as apposed to the likes on pneu which is dull

ill stick my bottle in my car, aswell as the vintage, aswell as the HDC, and clear, and vinyl i guess when i come to collect my order  :lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Lol thanks - just bring the Vinatge, I've sorted all of the others now 

When do you get it? Sunday is it?


----------



## MeganeChick (Apr 9, 2009)

says it doesnt have the high gloss look - but i quite like that


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

RussZS said:


> Going over to that Porsche place in the morning


What time are you going over?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Midlands Detailing said:


> What time are you going over?


Quite early - they about at 10 so around then, depending on what I get up to tonight.

http://www.porscheshop.co.uk/acatalog/howtofindus.html


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

I have two bottles  - got em cheap off ebay a couple of years back - I use it all the time - IMHO its very good (natural finish) and lasts well - has a bonus of smelling like cola bottles. Dont know if I would pay £30 for it though - think I paid about that for 2 bottles with P&P.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

MeganeChick said:


> says it doesnt have the high gloss look - but i quite like that


What do you use at the moment? I'll bring some with me on Sunday if you like?


----------



## MeganeChick (Apr 9, 2009)

RussZS said:


> What do you use at the moment? I'll bring some with me on Sunday if you like?


i use Megs endurance at the mo - looks pretty good but after a couple of hours i think its not as shiny as it could be

yeah cool, will be good to see what its like


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

what you going ot the porsche shop for? p21s wheel gel? 

if so get me a bottle please :lol: :lol:


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

RussZS said:


> Quite early - they about at 10 so around then, depending on what I get up to tonight.
> 
> http://www.porscheshop.co.uk/acatalog/howtofindus.html


Give us a bell in the morning if you fancy some company on the way over there.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Midlands Detailing said:


> Give us a bell in the morning if you fancy some company on the way over there.


Will do mate, but I may be busy afterwards - will let you know :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I've just ordered some from Becky @ Zym UK

Here's a picture which she very kindly took for me:


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

I bought the SV Pneu (Glossy) to try...gotta say I didnt like it! Much preferred the standard Pneu...

I'd like to give Tyre a go, just cant justify it at the moment...


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm sure I can send you a drop or two


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

RussZS said:


> I'm sure I can send you a drop or two


You're a star, let me know what I can provide in return...:thumb:


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

ooooOooo, I can hear fly's being undone.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

LOL Tez you legend x


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

TeZ said:


> ooooOooo, I can hear fly's being undone.


lol...assume the position eh... :lol:


----------



## subdialler (Feb 13, 2009)

Absolutely love this product and feel it's worth the spend, very little goes a long long way. As I'm sure you all do, I prefer to spray directly onto the sponge/applicator and then moisten the tyre wall.If you follow the instructions, and wipe off, you do get the satin finish. Miss that last step, allow to dry naturally, and you're left with a lot more shine. Can't fault this item and never suffer with 'fling'.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for the tip subdialler


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Here's another photo for you Russ;










Alan W


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Alan - that looks great

How long do you find it lasts?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

RussZS said:


> Thanks Alan - that looks great
> 
> How long do you find it lasts?


My cars tend to be garage queens and only used at the weekends. However, I'd suggest it should look good for at least a month with the car washed 2 or 3 times during the month.

Longevity is extended if you apply a second coat the next day. 

Alan W


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Wonderful, cheers.

I don't suppose you've used Glas have you?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

RussZS said:


> Wonderful, cheers.
> 
> I don't suppose you've used Glas have you?


No, sorry Russ.

Alan W


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I am very impressed with this product so far. It reminds me of Z16 a lot, but you use an awful lot less product, and its not runny at all, so it's a lot easier to apply.

The finish is spot on. I normally like very wet and glossy looking tyres, but I find that they always look a mess when they begin to fade, particularly when in direct sunlight. This product is holding up very nicely so far in comparison.

Also, £27 does seem a lot for tyre dressing, but you use so very little, I'd suggest it's possibly similar value to Pneu and Z16. It also smells wonderful!

I'll post some pics later.


----------



## subdialler (Feb 13, 2009)

The old saying 'fail to prepare, prepare to fail' is one I always think of. I find best results are when I spray the tyres with a diluted mix of APC, agitated with a brush and then rinsed off. If you have relatively new tyres, some 'firm bristled' tyre brushes can give the appearance of scratching the rubber and subsequently reducing the overall appearance once tyres are dressed.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Completely agree - I always clean the tyres with Megs Super Degreaser then APC both at 4:1.

Are you referring to the look of other products I've used previously?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Glad you're liking it Russ! 

I've not found anything I like as much and a little goes a very long way as you say. :thumb: I'm still on the original bottle I bought about 5 years ago although it is nearly finished now.

Whilst expensive the price is quickly forgotten with high quality products like this which are so easy to use, look great and are long lasting. 

Alan W


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

just out of interest whats the consistency like? is it watery or slightly thicker?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

mistryn said:


> just out of interest whats the consistency like? is it watery or slightly thicker?


It is _very_ thin and watery.

Alan W


----------

